#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Sworsmithing

## Y Ddraig Goch

ok it goes like this. in the coming months as soon as the weather gets warmer i am going to start practicing the art of swordsmithing. so i need an assistance. not about the crafting but about blessing the blades i will make. u know the usual stuff. and i also want to know if there is a ritual or spell to make the blades forever sharp or almost unbreakable. so i look forward on ur advices or comments about this. :P

----------


## Odin

Well Bal I'll dig into my books to see what I can dig up for you 

first the object that needs to be consecrated needs to cleansed, This cleansing can be done in various ways 

first with the use of using Holy Water and saying a prayer over the item ( Element of Water)

second by passing the item through the smoke of incense and again saying some ritual prayer that you feel comfortable with ( Element Air )

third by passing the item through the flames of a fire saying some ritual prayer that you feel comfortable with ( element Fire )

fourth you can place it on a pentacle saying a ritual prayer you feel comfortable with 
( Element Earth )


Placing the item in the rays of the sun and the light of the full Moon )After the item is cleansed 


After the ritual item is cleansed you might want to call on the elements once again to be present to help and be present as you call forth the God Deity to bless the instrument the Goddess of the Moon Diana and the God of the Sun Apollo to be present while the instrument is blessed focus you energies on the instrument into the instrument and state your intent to the God and Goddess feel and sense the energy from the Gods go through you into the instrument 

When you feel the ritual is complete thank the God and Goddess ask them if you need them again to please come and thank the elements and release them 

in your intentions state that the item is for the highest good for ritual work and so forth.

----------


## Y Ddraig Goch

thanks odin.

----------


## Odin

Remember that when you use your ritual tools on a regular basis in your ritual work the energy gets built up stronger and stronger.

I believe that in the book by Raymond Buckland also has a good method for this and I don't know what you want to do so this is just a guess for your work or path

----------

